# Started a build



## maineman (Jun 19, 2020)

I hope this is ok to do... I started a thread earlier about a build but I completely switched gears on how I was doing it. I decided starting a new thread would be best. I already have questions. I’m starting to figure out how to do the air inlets on the FB and was curious about their locations. Looking at the pic I attached I’m planning on the opening being welded shut and the FB door on the end in line with the CC. Do the air inlets also have to be on that end or can they be placed on the sides on the FB? I plan on welding angle inside with expanded metal to support the wood. 
 Also, I think in understand the 80/20 guideline for the inlets. 80% under the fire grate for combustion and 20% directly across from the CC opening to control airflow? Does the size of the opening the pit calculator gives me apply only to the combustion air or is that the total number I should split up 80/20? 
 Sorry if it sounds like a dumb question but it’s how my mind works...


----------



## JC in GB (Jun 19, 2020)

I wish I could help.  I am just in the learning stages of how these type of cookers work.  I want to build one someday if I can.  Will be following your build of you don't mind me tagging along...

I am sure some pit master will be along to point you in the right direction.

JC


----------



## JC in GB (Jun 19, 2020)

maineman said:


> I hope this is ok to do... I started a thread earlier about a build but I completely switched gears on how I was doing it. I decided starting a new thread would be best. I already have questions. I’m starting to figure out how to do the air inlets on the FB and was curious about their locations. Looking at the pic I attached I’m planning on the opening being welded shut and the FB door on the end in line with the CC. Do the air inlets also have to be on that end or can they be placed on the sides on the FB? I plan on welding angle inside with expanded metal to support the wood.
> Also, I think in understand the 80/20 guideline for the inlets. 80% under the fire grate for combustion and 20% directly across from the CC opening to control airflow? Does the size of the opening the pit calculator gives me apply only to the combustion air or is that the total number I should split up 80/20?
> Sorry if it sounds like a dumb question but it’s how my mind works...




Here is a little gem I found on the forums...





__





						Feldon's BBQ Pit Builder Calculator
					





					feldoncentral.com


----------



## maineman (Jun 19, 2020)

Yup, that’s one of the two calculators I used.  Feel free to follow and add any ideas. This is my first build as well. I’m not real good at taking pictures and updating as I go but...


----------



## unclebubbas bbq (Jun 19, 2020)

As far as the air inlets go they can be in the front, back or on the side, I would line it up with the bottom of the grate


----------



## maineman (Jun 26, 2020)

Had to take some time off working on the build and do my real job. Hope to be back at it next week. Got it mounted on the trailer but still need to weld the last side on of the fire box. Then cut CC lid, cut FB door, install chimney, then the finishing touches inside the CC.


----------



## maineman (Jun 27, 2020)

I may try to cut the CC door and FB door this weekend. I’m trying to think ahead and now have a question.....  the FB to CC opening is made to the size the pit calc called for. My plan was to mount the RF plate directly on top of the FB section inside the CC. The calc calls for 173 square inches for the throat. Am I correct in thinking that if the FB to CC opening is sized correctly then that will also determine the correctRF plate height if welding it directly on top of or maybe a 1/2” above the FB?
 Also, what is a good distance between the RF plate and the cooking rack? I plan to just have one large rack that slides out. If I can get the RF positioning worked out and the distance between it and the rack then I can figure out where to cut the bottom of the CC door.
 I hope this makes sense, I won’t be at home to snap some pictures until later in the weekend. Thanks for any help!


----------



## daveomak (Jun 27, 2020)

The upper air inlets move air from the FB to the CC...   It has been shown, the air inlets need to move air directly to the CC....   If there is any swirling inside the FB, opening those upper air inlets will feed oxygen to the fire, negating their intended job....   Lower inlets are for adjusting the fire temperature...  Directly across from the FB/CC opening is the choice I would make....


----------



## daveomak (Jun 27, 2020)

BTW, don't use Feldon's calculator..  those numbers are based on the size of the FB....  
Our tutorial is based on the size of the CC...  MO BETTA........


----------



## maineman (Jun 27, 2020)

Thanks, I am planning on two lower air intakes for combustion and one upper intake across from CC opening. What is a good distance between the RF plate and the cooking rack?


----------



## daveomak (Jun 27, 2020)

3-6"...   What ever you have room for...


----------



## maineman (Jun 27, 2020)

Thanks!


----------



## maineman (Jun 28, 2020)

another quick question...... is there an issue if the open area at the end of the reverse flow plate is larger than the throat calculation? I guess I asking is it possible to have too much area within reason?


----------



## daveomak (Jun 29, 2020)

No...  not a problem.....


----------



## maineman (Jun 30, 2020)

Thanks, I hope to finish getting things cut out this week and install the reverse flow plate. I have some extra 1/4” plate that  is about 12” wide. I think I might use this as a type of “extension” of the FB under the reverse flow plate so that the fire will not ever be in direct contact with the RF plate. I’ll then put the RF plate in approx 1/2” to 3/4” above that “extension”. Does this sound like a logical idea or is it just adding more weight with no benefit? Thanks again to all those who are answering my questions....


----------



## daveomak (Jun 30, 2020)

That air gap  plate was used in smokers BEFORE we  improved upon the design...  This design doesn't need it... 

https://www.smokingmeatforums.com/t...eady-to-use-rev5-6-19-15.172425/#post_1264161


..


----------



## daveomak (Jun 30, 2020)

And the mods continue for my RF trailer pit...
					

After a number of discussions with Dave and others with their builds here, I had come to the conclusion I needed to try a mod for my RF pit.  Mine is a fuel hog, I start my fires with 20#'s of charcoal in a coal basket I built, then start chunking splits on the coals once the top layer gets...




					www.smokingmeatforums.com
				









						Short/Fat 120 Gallon Build
					

Had a great day today! After doing a couple small little jobs on the smoker I decided to fire it up.   I started with a chimney of charcoal. Once that was going I added 3 small splits of wood. It came up to 200 and just stayed there. They were small so I added 2 more and closed my intake about...




					www.smokingmeatforums.com
				




.


----------



## maineman (Jun 30, 2020)

WOW  thanks for that info. I do remember seeing that while looking though stuff. I feel like my head is scrambled with everything I’ve been reading and trying to remember....


----------



## maineman (Aug 2, 2020)

It’s been a while but here are some final picks before and after paint. Thanks to all who offered advise. Only cooked on it twice but I was really surprised how well it did and how little wood it used once I got it up to temp.


----------

